
Quibi is the anti-TikTok (that’s a bad thing) - ryan_j_naughton
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/09/quibi-vs-tiktok/
======
weare138
If anyone knows what the young people are into now it's Meg Whitman ex-CEO of
Hewlett Packard Enterprise. I personally am shocked Quibi failed.

------
tengbretson
> that’s a bad thing

Thank goodness I don't have to decide how to feel about this myself.

~~~
IvyMike
At least they're up front with their conclusion.

